# problème! affichage texte en caractères asiatique dans mail



## nico 1260 (7 Avril 2006)

Hello,

*Gros problème sur Mail! Contenu des messages reçus par mes collèques (Windows) partiellement ou complètement en caractère asiatique!* Et ce apparement depuis que j'ai effectué la màj Tiger 10.4.6.

J'ai verifié Mail>Préférences>Polices.... sans grand succès
Ensuite Mail>Message>Encodage du texte...idem

Puis en pensant que le problème venait peut-être du système j'ai verifié  dans Préférences Systèmes>International>Langues et j'ai bien français et anglais en 1ers...

J'ai même tenté un nettoyage ONYX et une réparation des autorisations à tout hasard...

*Au secours j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide!!!*http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2006)

la réponse es, parmi d'autres fils ,  là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135177

ca sert la recherche


----------



## yan73 (7 Avril 2006)

Comme expliqué par Pascalformac, une tite recherche t'aurais apporté toutes les réponses necessaires 


Dans le doute, 
J'ai quand même refait un test depuis la MAJ X.4.6, et rien de neuf, quand tu envois un courrier depuis mail.app, à un utilisateurs windows utilisant soit une vieille version d'outlook express soit un webmail....
n'oublies pas message>encodage texte>Windows latin 1 et envoie ton mel comme d'hab

J'ai testé avec mail .app vers un pc utilisant un webmail (voila.fr) et ben c'est passer tranquille avec la methode ci dessus sans caracteres chinois e avec PJ incluses ( si tu n'utilises pas cette methode , il y a des chances pour que ton mail soit buggé)

@+


----------



## nico 1260 (8 Avril 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses! Mais je me suis alors mal exprimé!!!

*C'est dans l'app. Mail sur mon poste que les mails et les boîtes aux lettres se retrouvent affichés en caractères asiatiques, je n'ai pas de problèmes avec les mails envoyés. En Bref le corps des messages et certaines signatures...*

Et j'ai passé près de deux heures à chercher la réponse sur apple.com et divers forums ainsi qu'auprès d'amis utilisateurs... 
Pour résumer, j'ai essayé les préférences de mail, l'encodage du texte, les préférences système...sans succès

J'ai donc toujours besoin d'un bon conseil...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2006)

reprenons

En haut tu dis


> Contenu des messages reçus par mes collèques (Windows) partiellement ou complètement en caractère asiatique!



puis maintenant la précision


> C'est dans l'app. Mail sur mon poste que les mails et les boîtes aux lettres se retrouvent affichés en caractères asiatiques,


puis ca


> je n'ai pas de problèmes avec les mails envoyés



On prend le tout , on mélange 
et ...
Le problème est donc si je comprends bien des mails recus *DE* tes collègues 
et pas "recus PAR"  tes collègues
C'est totalement différent!

Ca vient de LEURS mails 
(windows)
ou de la gestion du codage windows par 1046

je dirai que c'est leur codage qui foire , pas le tien


----------



## nico 1260 (8 Avril 2006)

Ce problème n'était jamais arrivé avant, ça s'est produit seulement depuis la dernière màj 10.4.6.

ça ne vient donc pas de mes collègues à ma connaissance...

Est-ce que le fait de télécharger la màj à nouveau et la réinstaller pourrait peut-être régler le problème!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2006)

Aucune idée si cette idée reglerait la question 

Mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'hypothese que ca vient pas de tes collègues

le codage est aussi une affaire de "traduction" -interpretation des données
Il est parfaitement plausible que Mail interprétait les données ( venant du dehors) de la maniere A 
puis après mise à jour ..de la manière B
Et ca peut parfaitement venir du manque de conformité coté envoyeur

 je parierai que les signes viennent par exemple sur  des lettres avec  accents..
chose que par exemple on voit sur des sites ...mal encodés


----------



## nico 1260 (9 Avril 2006)

Peut-être as-tu raison, je vais vérifier ceci lundi...
Mais malheureusement le problème ne survient pas seulement sur les lettres acentuées ou les caractères spéciaux, mais sur l'ensemble du texte!
Je vais essayer divers possibilités et en paralèle, je vais continuer à me renseigner... j'espère trouver une solution asap


----------

